# Calling all Donek Owners



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Go on Bomber web-site lots of Donek users, also call and talk to Shawn the owner of Donek in most cases he'll answer the phone.

| Bomber Alpine Snowboard Outfitters


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I got one this year.. talked with Shawn on the phone, went with custom length.. 162 Incline. He calculated the optimal waist width and sidecut based on my weight. I have only 3 days on this board, but love it so far..

I chose their stock graphics (which suited me just fine). I wanna say it took maybe a week and a half to two weeks to get it. I went there in person to pick it up...


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

I see all 2 of you have met now.


----------



## JimmyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

deagol said:


> I got one this year.. talked with Shawn on the phone, went with custom length.. 162 Incline. He calculated the optimal waist width and sidecut based on my weight. I have only 3 days on this board, but love it so far..
> 
> I chose their stock graphics (which suited me just fine). I wanna say it took maybe a week and a half to two weeks to get it. I went there in person to pick it up...


How does Incline compare to the Chairman?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Size 16 boots. Get a custom board. No stock board will due....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

JimmyJim said:


> How does Incline compare to the Chairman?


more aggressive on the carves, less versatile on the rest of the mountain. It's gotta be the profile...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deagol said:


> more aggressive on the carves, less versatile on the rest of the mountain. It's gotta be the profile...


I'm looking at the Flux or nomad for next season. How did you pick the incline?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> I'm looking at the Flux or nomad for next season. How did you pick the incline?



I looked at the Donek website and looked for what would be a good softboot carver. The incline was listed as both in that category and with their free-ride boards, so I thought it would be a good choice just in case I wanted to venture out just a little more on it. I did not want a hard boot setup (too much extra $$ ) so the incline seemed the perfect choice.

I really really like it on the groomers. I use my other board for everything else. I bought it with the intention of it being a groomer only board, though...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Started talking to an "engineer" today. Want something similar to my Lumberjack, but with camber and a little stiffer. Maybe a little wider too. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Started talking to an "engineer" today. Want something similar to my Lumberjack, but with camber and a little stiffer. Maybe a little wider too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Somebody explain this to the newb? Is he talking about presses on a rail? My favorite board to butter on is my Lumberjack, which is a noodle. What am I missing here?









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

smellysell said:


> Started talking to an "engineer" today. Want something similar to my Lumberjack, but with camber and a little stiffer. Maybe a little wider too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Isn’t this just the lumberjack x or the newer camber version?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

bseracka said:


> Isn’t this just the lumberjack x or the newer camber version?


My understanding is they're even softer? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

smellysell said:


> Somebody explain this to the newb? Is he talking about presses on a rail? My favorite board to butter on is my Lumberjack, which is a noodle. What am I missing here?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm assuming he's referring to butters from the Ryan Knapton perspective and presses from the rail gypsy perspective. If you don't want to do high speed carving butters, you don't want a board that stiff. Never ridden a Donek but given he's their biggest rider that's how I'd interpret it.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Phedder said:


> I'm assuming he's referring to butters from the Ryan Knapton perspective and presses from the rail gypsy perspective. If you don't want to do high speed carving butters, you don't want a board that stiff. Never ridden a Donek but given he's their biggest rider that's how I'd interpret it.


That's about what I figured, thanks. I know exactly what I want, kind of annoying how difficult they make it honestly, but I get it. About ready to see what other options I have. Basically just want a wide, camber, mid flex twin. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

smellysell said:


> Basically just want a wide, camber, mid flex twin.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That would probably do it for them.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> That would probably do it for them.


That's what I tried telling them when I started! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's what I settled on, will probably wait until this fall at this point.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog (Jan 27, 2021)

They will send you videos as it moves through production 
They typically have a pretty good Black Friday sale


smellysell said:


> Here's what I settled on, will probably wait until this fall at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Birddog said:


> They will send you videos as it moves through production
> They typically have a pretty good Black Friday sale


Good to know, thanks! Debating if I want it a little stiffer than standard. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

